

Papers Every Programmer Should Read - ankit28595
http://tarantsov.com/blog/2011/09/papers-every-programmer-should-read/

======
tete
Hackers and Painters is indeed an interesting essay. For everyone who missed
it:

<http://www.paulgraham.com/hp.html>

(Although I am a bit puzzled by the author's definition of research.)

------
gaius
Flagged for lack of actual content. This is barely more than a tweet.

------
manmal
Great, gave me a good laugh!

